# Tadpole Gills



## What'sAGoonToAGoblin? (Sep 4, 2010)

Why do some tadpoles have gills on both sides, and some only have a single gill on one side, usually the left side?


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Are you talking about dart frog tadpoles or any kind?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Sounds like either a mutation or one gill got absorbed faster than the other one---that's just speculation, though.


----------

